# 2021 Golf TSI Mods?



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

I just bought a 2021 Golf TSI and have been looking around for some mods. Has anyone modded this engine or vehicle to get a bit more performance? I don't want a loud exhaust, so no downpipe.


----------



## dejettatdi (Apr 3, 2008)

Lamorak said:


> I just bought a 2021 Golf TSI and have been looking around for some mods. Has anyone modded this engine or vehicle to get a bit more performance? I don't want a loud exhaust, so no downpipe.


I DIDN’T DO IT and WON’T DO IT, but you may be interested


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

no downpipe = stage 1 only


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

an intake will give you noise, but as far as any power that's debatable


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

A tune is the best bang for the money.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

What he said 👆


----------



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

PTag said:


> no downpipe = stage 1 only


How loud would a downpipe be with the stock exhaust? I don't want something that drones on the road and sounds like those honda civics at 3am


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m honestly not sure and am very on the fence with getting one for the same exact reason.. I’ve talked to people who say it isn’t much louder than stock, but if you YouTube videos of people running just the downpipe with stock exhaust you can definitely hear the difference.


----------



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

PTag said:


> I’m honestly not sure and am very on the fence with getting one for the same exact reason.. I’ve talked to people who say it isn’t much louder than stock, but if you YouTube videos of people running just the downpipe with stock exhaust you can definitely hear the difference.


Exactly, I've heard people say it isn't annoying loud but videos say otherwise


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

definitely sounds much louder and with the stock muffler and resonator im not really a fan of that raspy metallic tinny kind of sound it gives it.
I'm also coming from the Subaru world where four cylinders rumble and people tell you your exhaust is shaking the house lol so this is much different.


----------



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

PTag said:


> definitely sounds much louder and with the stock muffler and resonator im not really a fan of that raspy metallic tinny kind of sound it gives it.
> I'm also coming from the Subaru world where four cylinders rumble and people tell you your exhaust is shaking the house lol so this is much different.


I most likely wont change the exhaust or get a downpipe, I just wish there was a way to get slightly more exhaust noise without changing the entire system


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Check out resonator delete videos, I almost did it because it’s not too bad at all actually.


----------



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

PTag said:


> Check out resonator delete videos, I almost did it because it’s not too bad at all actually.


Do you think there's like a resonator minimize or some ****, like I want just slightly more sound


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

You can have a muffler shop just cut the resonator section out, which is actually pretty big, and replace it with a section of pipe.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Most places will charge probably around 100 bucks, the videos above are not my car, just a couple I found that have me almost convinced to do it.


----------



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

PTag said:


>


Do they make replacement resonators? Like ones that have higher air flow but not completely removed?


----------



## Lamorak (Nov 18, 2021)

Lamorak said:


> Do they make replacement resonators? Like ones that have higher air flow but not completely removed?


Orrr what about replacing the muffler with a higher air flow or something?


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Yea companies like Magnaflow and Borla make universal resonators that are nice quality, I’ve used them before and they definitely help and make the sound usually deeper and less harsh.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

A muffler delete will give you the least amount of sound, usually that involves removing or cutting the axle back section or just the actual muffler and replacing it with a straight section of exhaust pipe.
If you are looking to add a little more volume then you can delete the resonator section as well.
The combo I am considering doing is to delete the resonator section and then either leave the stock muffler or replace it with a very stock appearing aftermarket muffler that has a straight thru design.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

There’s actually a video of someone who started with a muffler delete and then deleted the resonator and you can hear the difference very much so.
Personally with both removed I think it’s a little too raspy and loud and reminds me of the Honda type sound.. I think you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

And then another just the resonator removed, but leaving the stock muffler. To me this sounds the best, also a fan of the gurgling sounds you can hear lol 









1.4T Jetta Res Delete Revs!







youtube.com


----------

